# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  costi auto e comodato d'uso

## ptrmini

Salve a tutti,sono un professionista che utilizza spesso per lavoro l'auto attualmente intestata a mio padre e ovviamente vorrei dedurre i costi relativi (visto che comunque li sostengo io). Ho cercato una soluzione al mio problema su internet e su questo forum e mi sembra di averla trovata nel comodato d'uso. Rimango comunque perplesso su alcuni punti su cui ho trovato pareri contrastanti quindi vi chiederei se possibile un chiarimento conclusivo. I miei dubbi sono i seguenti: 
- il contratto di comodato d'uso DEVE essere registrato? Va bene anche una scrittura privata con data certa (e in questo caso devo mettere qualche marca da bollo?) 
- per quanto riguarda l'assicurazione e il bollo (probabilmente anche il telepass) ho letto su questo forum che attualmente è necessario che vi sia coincidenza tra proprietario del veicolo e intestatario dell'assicurazione. Come posso allora dedurre i costi dell'assicurazione se questa non può essere intestata a me? E' possibile prevedere un contratto di comodato d'uso NON gratuito in cui il comodante riaddebiti tali costi (essendo il comodante una persona fisica non titolare di partita iva immagino basti una ricevuta)?  
Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione e per l'aiuto

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ciao !
Il contratto di comodato d'uso non va per forza registrato; va bene anche una scrittura privata con data certa (forse ci vuole il bollo per l'autentica); 
- per quanto riguarda l'assicurazione, bollo e telepass, in mancanza di coincidenza tra proprietario del veicolo e intestatario, non puoi dedurne i costi. Non esiste un contratto di comodato d'uso NON gratuito, e la soluzione di fare una riucevuta in cui si dichiari che tali spese sono state rimbprsate mi sembra un po' forzata. 
ciao     

> Salve a tutti,sono un professionista che utilizza spesso per lavoro l'auto attualmente intestata a mio padre e ovviamente vorrei dedurre i costi relativi (visto che comunque li sostengo io). Ho cercato una soluzione al mio problema su internet e su questo forum e mi sembra di averla trovata nel comodato d'uso. Rimango comunque perplesso su alcuni punti su cui ho trovato pareri contrastanti quindi vi chiederei se possibile un chiarimento conclusivo. I miei dubbi sono i seguenti: 
> - il contratto di comodato d'uso DEVE essere registrato? Va bene anche una scrittura privata con data certa (e in questo caso devo mettere qualche marca da bollo?) 
> - per quanto riguarda l'assicurazione e il bollo (probabilmente anche il telepass) ho letto su questo forum che attualmente è necessario che vi sia coincidenza tra proprietario del veicolo e intestatario dell'assicurazione. Come posso allora dedurre i costi dell'assicurazione se questa non può essere intestata a me? E' possibile prevedere un contratto di comodato d'uso NON gratuito in cui il comodante riaddebiti tali costi (essendo il comodante una persona fisica non titolare di partita iva immagino basti una ricevuta)?  
> Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione e per l'aiuto

----------


## ptrmini

Ti ringrazio per la risposta, a questo punto quindi non c'è soluzione per la deducibilità dei costi di assicurazione e bollo...forse si potrebbe abbandonare l'idea del comodato e fare un contratto di locazione con canone inclusivo dei costi di assicurazione, bollo ecc...potrebbe andare? (immagino che questo contratto invece andrebbe registrato...)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ti ringrazio per la risposta, a questo punto quindi non c'&#232; soluzione per la deducibilit&#224; dei costi di assicurazione e bollo...forse si potrebbe abbandonare l'idea del comodato e fare un contratto di locazione con canone inclusivo dei costi di assicurazione, bollo ecc...potrebbe andare? (immagino che questo contratto invece andrebbe registrato...)

  Questo senz'altro.  
ciao

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Io propenderei per il comodato d'uso, in quanto si tratta di un contratto essenzialmente gratuito, ossia gratuito se nulla viene previsto dalle parti. Ma se queste includono nelle clausole del contratto che vi sar&#224; retrocessione delle spese quali bolli e assicurazioni, che sono sempre direttamente addebitate  al proprietario, non vedo problemi.

----------


## ptrmini

> Io propenderei per il comodato d'uso, in quanto si tratta di un contratto essenzialmente gratuito, ossia gratuito se nulla viene previsto dalle parti. Ma se queste includono nelle clausole del contratto che vi sarà retrocessione delle spese quali bolli e assicurazioni, che sono sempre direttamente addebitate  al proprietario, non vedo problemi.

  Se ho capito bene quindi secondo te pur essendoci retrocessione di alcune spese, il contratto si potrebbe comunque qualificare come comodato visto che la gratuità è rispettata dalla mancanza di un corrispettivo per l'uso della macchina,giusto?

----------


## Sezz

Una precisazione: in un contratto di comodato d'uso di una autovettora l'assicurazione non potrà mai essere dedotta da colui che utilizza l'auto (perchè l'assicurazione rimarrà chiaramente intestata al proprietario dell'autovettura), vero? Chiedo connferma perchè in vari articoli della stampa specializzata (Esperto Risponde) indicano sempre come deducibile anche l'assicurazione, ma a mè non pare....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una precisazione: in un contratto di comodato d'uso di una autovettora l'assicurazione non potrà mai essere dedotta da colui che utilizza l'auto (perchè l'assicurazione rimarrà chiaramente intestata al proprietario dell'autovettura), vero? Chiedo connferma perchè in vari articoli della stampa specializzata (Esperto Risponde) indicano sempre come deducibile anche l'assicurazione, ma a mè non pare....

  Confermato !  :Smile:

----------


## Gianpaolo

Ciao,
anzitutto vi ringrazio per l'opportunità che date a molti utenti di poter ricevere chiarimenti importanti su svariati argomenti.
Il mio quesito è questo: 
* auto acquistata nel 2000 e cointestata a me e a mia moglie
* ieri mia moglie ha aperto la p.iva con regime dei minimi (fisioterapista) 
1. Può portarsi in deduzione il 50% di manutenzione/benzina/assicurazione/bollo o è necessario un comodato d'uso tra di noi ? 
2. Per il 2009 bollo ed assicurazione sono stati già pagati, quindi pagati prima dell'apertura della p.iva: si potranno scaricare il prossimo anno? 
Mi scuso in anticipo se non ho usato terminologie corrette.
Grazie per la risposta!

----------


## danilo sciuto

1. Può portarsi in deduzione il 50% di manutenzione/benzina/assicurazione/bollo senza che sia necessario un comodato d'uso. 
2. I costi sostenuti prima dell'apertura della posizione iva non sono deducibili in quanto non inerenti. 
ciao   

> Ciao,
> anzitutto vi ringrazio per l'opportunità che date a molti utenti di poter ricevere chiarimenti importanti su svariati argomenti.
> Il mio quesito è questo: 
> * auto acquistata nel 2000 e cointestata a me e a mia moglie
> * ieri mia moglie ha aperto la p.iva con regime dei minimi (fisioterapista) 
> 1. Può portarsi in deduzione il 50% di manutenzione/benzina/assicurazione/bollo o è necessario un comodato d'uso tra di noi ? 
> 2. Per il 2009 bollo ed assicurazione sono stati già pagati, quindi pagati prima dell'apertura della p.iva: si potranno scaricare il prossimo anno? 
> Mi scuso in anticipo se non ho usato terminologie corrette.
> Grazie per la risposta!

----------


## Gianpaolo

Grazie !  :Smile:

----------


## Gontur

Mi aggancio a questa discussione.
Soggetto X socio amministratore di societ&#224; di persone.
Soggetto Y, padre di X, proprietario di autovettura che viene utilizzata esclusivamente da X.
Se si fa un contratto di comodato gratuito tra X e Y &#232; possibile per X chiedere il rimborso chilometrico per utilizzo autovettura per viaggi inerenti all'attivit&#224; della societ&#224; e per la societ&#224; dedurre tale rimborso?

----------


## elenab

> Ciao,
> anzitutto vi ringrazio per l'opportunità che date a molti utenti di poter ricevere chiarimenti importanti su svariati argomenti.
> Il mio quesito è questo: 
> * auto acquistata nel 2000 e cointestata a me e a mia moglie
> * ieri mia moglie ha aperto la p.iva con regime dei minimi (fisioterapista) 
> 1. Può portarsi in deduzione il 50% di manutenzione/benzina/assicurazione/bollo o è necessario un comodato d'uso tra di noi ? 
> 2. Per il 2009 bollo ed assicurazione sono stati già pagati, quindi pagati prima dell'apertura della p.iva: si potranno scaricare il prossimo anno? 
> Mi scuso in anticipo se non ho usato terminologie corrette.
> Grazie per la risposta!

  salve,
anch'io ho da poco aperto la partita iva con il regime dei minimi. Il mio commercialista mi dice che le spese "automobile" sono detraibili al 40% (e non al 50%) e che avendo l'auto cointestata tra 3 persone (io e familiari), devo registrare un contratto di comodato d'uso (spendendo sui 170) , per poter scaricare tali spese (benzina, bollo, assicurazione...)

----------


## studiovera

> Mi aggancio a questa discussione.
> Soggetto X socio amministratore di società di persone.
> Soggetto Y, padre di X, proprietario di autovettura che viene utilizzata esclusivamente da X.
> Se si fa un contratto di comodato gratuito tra X e Y è possibile per X chiedere il rimborso chilometrico per utilizzo autovettura per viaggi inerenti all'attività della società e per la società dedurre tale rimborso?

  Ma perchè X quando sottoscrive il contratto non lo fa in veste di socio amministratore della società di persone, cioè in pratica è la società comodataria?

----------


## ALESSANDRO1975

A mio avviso per dare data certa ad un contratto di comodato si puo' anche sottoscriverlo ed inviarlo con racc. A/r, il timbro postale conferisce una data certa.

----------


## FraVal

salve 
riapro qst post molto interessante 
ho 2 casi che vorrei portare alla vostra attenzione 
1) un professionista socio di una associazione di professionisti, per dedurre i costi dell' auto uso promiscuo faccio comodato uso con lo studio associato e pago imposta di registro ?  
2) professionista con partita iva individuale, auto intestata al defunto genitore, per dedurre carburante e assicurazione intestata faccio comodato con gli altri eredi e lo registro o basta una scrittura privata ?  
nel caso in cui si possa portare l'auto in contabilita' in qualche modo  :Smile:  vado ad annotarla nel registro cespiti in modo da tenerla in considerazione per gli SDS??? 
grazie come sempre per il supporto 
saluti

----------


## Fibbio

> 1. Può portarsi in deduzione il 50% di manutenzione/benzina/assicurazione/bollo senza che sia necessario un comodato d'uso. 
> 2. I costi sostenuti prima dell'apertura della posizione iva non sono deducibili in quanto non inerenti. 
> ciao

  Per rifarmi alla discussione iniziale, io un comodato uso gratuito di auto l'ho sempre fatto come scrittura privata senza bollo.
I costi assicurativi, di bollo e di tutto ciò che gira intorno all'auto, li ho sempre fatti scaricare all'utilizzatore in quanto sostiene le spese e nel contratto metto: "Le spese ordinarie sostenute per il godimento dellautovettura, oneri accessori compresi, sono a carico esclusivo del comodatario. Eventuali spese straordinarie, necessarie od urgenti, saranno a carico del comodante." 
Non vedo perchè non si possa fare, datemi un qualcosa di serio o mi tocca continuare de sto passo. 
Ciao 
Fabio

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non vedo perchè non si possa fare, datemi un qualcosa di serio o mi tocca continuare de sto passo.

  Ma chi ti ha detto che non si può fare ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Fibbio

> Ma chi ti ha detto che non si può fare ?

  da qualche post di risposta avevo letto che i costi comunque assicurativi e di bollo non potevano essere dedotti e che andava fatto in bollo con data certa. 
Fabio

----------


## damasco

le spese di bollo e di assicurazione in ambito generale dovrebbero essere sostenute dal comodante.... ma in sede contrattuale è possibile aggiungere una clausola al contratto dove si specifica che le spese in riferimento all'automezzo ( bollo assicurazione) possono essere a carico del comodatario... e quindi di conseguenza si ha la possibilità  di dedurli dal reddito nei modi previsti dal TUIR  
pero' per dare una prova certa della cosa al fine di evitare brutte sorprese in fase di controllo da parte dell'ade, è sempre opportuno registrare il contratto visto che si tratta di un contratto in forma non verbale ma scritta        

> Per rifarmi alla discussione iniziale, io un comodato uso gratuito di auto l'ho sempre fatto come scrittura privata senza bollo.
> I costi assicurativi, di bollo e di tutto ciò che gira intorno all'auto, li ho sempre fatti scaricare all'utilizzatore in quanto sostiene le spese e nel contratto metto: "Le spese ordinarie sostenute per il godimento dell’autovettura, oneri accessori compresi, sono a carico esclusivo del comodatario. Eventuali spese straordinarie, necessarie od urgenti, saranno a carico del comodante." 
> Non vedo perchè non si possa fare, datemi un qualcosa di serio o mi tocca continuare de sto passo. 
> Ciao 
> Fabio

----------


## manli02

> Ciao !
> Il contratto di comodato d'uso non va per forza registrato; va bene anche una scrittura privata con data certa (forse ci vuole il bollo per l'autentica); 
> - per quanto riguarda l'assicurazione, bollo e telepass, in mancanza di coincidenza tra proprietario del veicolo e intestatario, non puoi dedurne i costi. Non esiste un contratto di comodato d'uso NON gratuito, e la soluzione di fare una riucevuta in cui si dichiari che tali spese sono state rimbprsate mi sembra un po' forzata. 
> ciao

  a quanto ammonta la marca da bollo? per l'autentica, devo andare comunque alle poste o basta già la data della marca da bollo?

----------

